
New Developers: Want to Hack Your Coding Interviews? Start with This One Item - jjashcraft
https://hackernoon.com/new-developers-want-to-hack-your-coding-interviews-start-with-this-one-simple-item-3de3022e490e
======
chemicalcrux
This reminds me of how you're suggested to take notes in a lecture, then read
and re-write the notes a little later. Using multiple forms of expression
seems to help concepts to sink in more thoroughly.

Unrelated to the main content of the article - it was a little odd to find the
entire last page of this brief article taken up by clap spam and links to the
author's other platforms...

~~~
jjashcraft
It definitely does help to exercise muscle memory, in this case...training
your brain to use whiteboards from the start so they don't feel foreign.

Thank you for the comment about the bottom of the post. I'm experimenting with
techniques suggested by other authors to increase reader interaction...maybe I
could do a little less when the articles are short.

I edited the article based your feedback.

